
As a developer in 2016, you need to learn emacs (or vim) - zeveb
http://le-gall.bzh/developer-tips/2016/05/21/you-need-to-learn-emacs/
======
cjbprime
Nope. I used Emacs from 1999-2016, and just switched to Atom. A bunch of
React/ES2015/Flow/StandardJS/eslint tools exist for Atom but not yet for
Emacs. I used Emacs for everything -- email, IRC, coding. It's Atom that made
me switch to ctrl-t (find file in project by partial filename match), by the
way.

~~~
zeveb
> A bunch of React/ES2015/Flow/StandardJS/eslint tools exist for Atom but not
> yet for Emacs.

Yet another reason I mistrust the JavaScript ecosystem: it's built by a bunch
of folks who don't understand why emacs (and vim) are great. If they don't get
that, how can I trust them to get anything about software architecture?

> It's Atom that made me switch to ctrl-t (find file in project by partial
> filename match), by the way.

It's C-p f with emacs projectile & prelude.

~~~
cjbprime
There are some other reasons I dislike emacs. It's fundamentally single-
threaded, so checking my mail with gnus blocked editing tasks while it was
downloading mail. Emacs isn't any paragon of good editor design; it's past its
useful period IMHO.

~~~
zeveb
> It's fundamentally single-threaded, so checking my mail with gnus blocked
> editing tasks while it was downloading mail.

It's _currently_ single-threaded, but folks are working on it. It's annoying,
yes, but not a huge issue.

> Emacs isn't any paragon of good editor design; it's past its useful period
> IMHO.

It's not great, but it's better than anything else out there. Elisp is far
preferable to JavaScript, dynamic scope makes a lot of sense in an editor, the
ability to run in a terminal is fundamental, extreme extensibility is key in
an editor.

Everything we do on computers other than playing games consists of reading or
editing text: there should be no reason to directly run any other program
other than one's editor. emacs's only failing is that it doesn't have a full-
fledged replacement for Firefox built in.

~~~
cjbprime
> It's currently single-threaded, but folks are working on it.

Yeah, I first heard that 15 years ago. It's not happening.

